# how to get a beard like lazar angelov?



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright guys Lazars beard is pretty fvcking cool.. How would you actually get one like this??

And yes I can grow facial hair


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if you had the right amount of facial hair you wouldnt need to ask the question, shave alot until it gets thinker then get a neat trimmer


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

id say its hair type , aswell as a decent barber.

i always go to a turkish barber as they seem to cut my hair and shave better


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been trimming it with a clipper on grade 1, I want to get the istubble thing haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hdu, picsornobeard.  I'm 28 and I can't grow one as thick as that. Aren't u a mere boy lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I cant see from your avi but I'm guessing you are not black? that will be your 1st hurdle, once you have managed to change your genetic makeup then the UKM style police can advise you.

If you are of the same ethnic origin then you will probably have to wait until your a real boy.

this post if so fcukin close to the edge


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Hdu, picsornobeard.  I'm 28 and I can't grow one as thick as that. Aren't u a mere boy lol


Well @hackskii was impressed with it lol haha I'll post a photo soon


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

With Sunglasses, phone...& a watch, maybe? :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> I cant see from your avi but I'm guessing you are not black? that will be your 1st hurdle, once you have managed to change your genetic makeup then the UKM style police can advise you.
> 
> If you are of the same ethnic origin then you will probably have to wait until your a real boy.
> 
> this post if so fcukin close to the edge


I'm unfortunately stuck with Asian genetics


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

when you post a photo;

stand facing away, arch your back and look back at the camera, like a dragon


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Getting on the test would help it along.



**********************DISCLAIMER, HDU, DO NOT GET ON THE TEST**********************
​


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Getting on the test would help it along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahah


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

your genetic make up. if your facial hairs arent packed together then it it gona happen


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Permanent marker.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

put a magnet in your mouth and rub iron filings onto your face


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

That's not a beard, it's stubble. If you can't plait it then it's not a beard round these parts


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

become a prison shower rapist?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I can grow a big bushy mountain-man beard if I want, but if I cut it short like this, I just look like someone who lives under a viaduct drinking special brew.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Step 1 - be natty


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

James s said:


> Step 1 - be natty


Doesn't he claim he's natural


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Mascara


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Its an illusion.

I have recreated it on myself before and the secret is you need to have your facial hair and hair on your head all the same length that's all there is to it.

If you go to one of the middle eastern barbers they can do it for you but you need to have the right length of both and they will just trim it down and line it up for you.

We used to have a barber back home in Aus who used to specialise in all the facial hair styles.

Btw he is not black he's just an olive tanned Bulgarian bloke.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Its an illusion.


Soon as I read that I just imagined Debbie Mcgee with a full on beard


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

buy yourself some Fuzzy Felt.

I think Navid from still game is better


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Step 1: liberally apply print stick to your face

Step 2: get your electric razor

Step 3: do a hand stand and shave your pubes

Voila!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> Its an illusion.
> 
> I have recreated it on myself before and the secret is you need to have your facial hair and hair on your head all the same length that's all there is to it.
> 
> ...


Oooh I see. Hmm. Thick facial hair as well haha.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Inject test into your face


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm unfortunately stuck with Asian genetics


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Photoshop or stick pubes to your face


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy enough providing you have the right genetics.

I've grown one similar a few times but the itching gets a little too much for me.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Inject test into your face


Youmad


----------

